# Wonder Drive (Airis Savage Drive)



## Danbieranowski (Jun 23, 2020)

Hey all, haven't seen much about the Wonder Drive, so I wanted to post a link to a quick video and a little bit about the build.

I'm a beginner at this stuff, and still practicing and trying to get better. Wire lengths will need tidying up, but I'm still just happy to plug stuff in and have it actually turn on/work.

I'd say this is a good early drive pedal to build as it's not too difficult, there aren't too many components, and it sounds really great. I play a lot of low tuned heavy music, so having something to tighten up that low end and add some aggression to the palm mutes is very welcome (similar in vibe to a Horizon Devices Precision Drive).

From what I can tell, the circuit has been revised a bit over time, and this is the most current revision as of June 2020.

If you're looking for something with some gain, but a lot of tone shaping to tighten things up, the Wonder Drive is an excellent choice.

Quick video: 




Photo of the insides:


----------



## twebb6778 (Jun 23, 2020)

Sounds great and looks awesome, nice work!


----------



## Barry (Jun 23, 2020)

Good job


----------



## byrnej (Jun 24, 2020)

I really enjoy my Savage Drive and it's a staple on my board. I use it to tighten the slightly flabby dirt channel on my amp for tighter metal sounds. I have a V3 Savage and the Wonder Drive clone I built sounds almost identical. I think there is a bit of difference on the dirt channels. I can get the same sounds but I have to roll off the dirt channel more on the clone. Maybe I misread a value or something when building it. Anyways, it's a fantastic pedal. I'm waiting on some parts and then going to get a Precision Drive clone going... but I have too many ODs on my board already...


----------



## Danbieranowski (Jun 25, 2020)

I’m curious how different the circuit is between the Wonder Drive and the Savage Drive. I do recall another post saying that the Savage Drive didn’t have much gain and some suggestions for component swaps by the main PedalPCB account, so I wonder if that’s where the “more dirt” comes from.


----------



## HamishR (Jun 25, 2020)

I LOVE those graphics. That's my kinda pedal!


----------



## byrnej (Jun 25, 2020)

It's almost like an low gain and EQ boost if that makes sense (or I'm talking out of ass). It does add some gain but unless I dime everything it will keep the clean channel of my amp right around the edge of breakup, unlike the other overdrive on my board. Paired with my amp it's best boosting and tightening both of the dirt channels--just gives it that extra aggression it needs--but I also like it on the clean channel using my neck pickup mixed with effects like delay or a phaser.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Jun 25, 2020)

byrnej said:


> It's almost like an low gain and EQ boost if that makes sense (or I'm talking out of ass). It does add some gain but unless I dime everything it will keep the clean channel of my amp right around the edge of breakup, unlike the other overdrive on my board. Paired with my amp it's best boosting and tightening both of the dirt channels--just gives it that extra aggression it needs--but I also like it on the clean channel using my neck pickup mixed with effects like delay or a phaser.


That’s how I use it as well. There’s not a lot of gain on top, but a ton of sculpting capabilities for tightening up palm mutes, which is perfect for me as my bands tune between B and G#.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Jun 25, 2020)

HamishR said:


> I LOVE those graphics. That's my kinda pedal!


Thanks! Just bought an alphabet rubber stamp set and black StazOn ink pad. Easy and to the point, and looks better than label maker labels.


----------



## HamishR (Jul 2, 2020)

It sure does!


----------

